# Burnley Empire, Northern Trip Part 1-(October 2013)



## Landie_Man (Oct 27, 2013)

Burnley Empire, Northern Trip Part 1

So, continuing to try and cheer myself up; I went on a long awaited Northern Tour with my close friend TBM. After replacing his rig he very kindly gave me his now not needed Sigma 10-20 lens. 

Unfortunately we did not notice until the last moment that this lens had a slight fault with the mount, causing some focussing issues in many of my photos. But I didn’t let this dampen my trip.

What a weekend, I have got some serious photos and experiences from this under my belt now and I hope you enjoy.

So I arrived in Manchester on the Friday night and off to Burnley we went to explore the “Empire”

Sadly a mixture of the lens wobble fault and getting to grips with my new lens meant my photos aren’t what they could be.

Sadly daylight had faded by the time we got inside…


The Theatre opened on Monday the 29th of October 1894 with a variety show. Back in 1894 it seated 1,935 people. James Pringle took over in 1909. 

The auditorium was reconstructed in 1911, to the plans of noted theatre architect Bertie Crewe who decreased seating to 1,808. Re-opening on 11th September 1911, it then remained the leading theatre in Burnley until 1930.

The Empire Theatre was closed in June 1955, but it soon reopened under the independent Buxton Cinemas chain in December 1955. 

In December 1958; The Empire was sold to the Star Cinemas chain. Soon after this; it became a bingo club when the bingo operation was transfered from the nearby Palace-Hippodrome Theatre.

Operated by Gala Bingo until its eventual 1995 closure; The future of one of Burnley’s most historic theatres is under threat after falling into a “dangerous” state.

Council officials have erected safety fencing around the Grade II listed building. The Empire has been named in the Theatre Trust’s top 10 at risk theatres in Britain since 2006.

The “unknown” owners have been issued with a court summons over the condition of the property which officials papers said was “dangerous and requiring part demolition and works to ensure safety.” The future of the 120 year old building is unknown, but it doesn’t look good. 



I neglected to take any externals so here is one used with permission of True_British_Metal. – March 2013














Onto My pics – September 2013












































Northern Trip Part 2 – George Barnsley and Sons (Sheffield)

More At:

Burnley Empire - a set on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking a bit sad! great pics


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2013)

You still got some great photos, nicely done.


----------

